# [gelöst] Raid-1, mounting /dev/md1 on /newroot failed

## Makido

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes problem beim aufsetzen eines Gentoo-Servers mit einem Raid-1 über mdadm.

Die Installation lief ohne Probleme.

md0 als /boot und /md1 als root.

Gentoo drauf aufgesetzt. Die mdadm.conf angepasst und genkernel mit der Option --mdadm genutzt.

Das System testweise ohne Raid aufgesetzt und es lief ohne Probleme, nur halt im Raid-1 betrieb mag er nicht Booten.

Habe dann geschaut ob in /dev md0 und md1 vorhanden sind, waren sie nicht, habe sie also erstellt:

```

mknod /dev/md0 b 9 0

mknod /dev/md1 b 9 1

```

Die fstab auch korrekt konfiguriert:

```

/dev/md0                /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md1                /               ext3            noatime         0 1

```

mdadm.conf:

```

ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=05c3ab3c:c94ab56d:...

ARRAY /dev/md1 UUID=7ccbbae5:8cb5367a:...

```

Grub-Meldung:

```

>> Activating mdev

>> Detected real_root as a md device. Setting up the device node...

>> Determining root device...

mount: mounting /dev/md1 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument

!! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in .

```

Für mich siehts nicht so aus als wenn das Raid unbedingt der Schuldige ist, aber was soll es sonst sein, wenn es vorher ohne das Raid funktioniert hat?

Jemand vielleicht eine idee? Eventuell ein genkernel Bug?

Gruß

Maik

----------

## Makido

Gelöst: Partitionstyp auf "FD" gesetzt.  :Wink: 

----------

